# Emersed plants for a nano



## hotweldfire (3 Jan 2012)

Hello all. Have had a 30x20x20 optiwhite nano lying around for a few months on my office shelf because health and safety say I can't fill it. Just got a new job elsewhere and noticed that there's a fish tank in the admin office so not going to ask health and safety this time   

Hasn't got a lid so am thinking I'd quite like to have something with a bit of emersed growth coming out of the top, ideally something capable/likely to flower. Anything come to mind that's likely to work in such a small tank? It will be a lo-tech shrimp tank.


----------



## ghostsword (4 Jan 2012)

Marsilea is a good plant, and so is any type of hydrocotyle.

Other nice plants are hygrophilas.  


___________________________


----------



## Radik (4 Jan 2012)

Hygros and also juncus repens can be tried. I think some echinodorus would do well too.


----------



## schruz (5 Jan 2012)

Hey!
You actually have a lot of options with regards to types of plants. I have lush emersed growth on top of both of my tanks. Check out my journal (link in my sig) Its easier to achieve lush growth with branches sticking out of the water, covered with dense aquatic moss at least near the parts just below the surface, because most plants readily root into the moss and take up nutrients from the water column with their roots. HC and HM for instance will readily grow this way, and HM will have tinytiny flowers. Most other stem plants are happy with these conditions too. Lindernia rotundifolia flowers beautifully and very easily (see pics in my journal). A different effect is achieved with Hydrocotyle verticillata or maritima or sp. Japan. All these plants love top-of-tank conditions.

And yes you can also make larger Echinodorus species grow out of the tank, but they should be planted in perhaps a taller point in the substrate and their leaves will eventually come through the water surface with time.

If you can lay your hands on some Hydrocotyle vulgaris you can have a really nice effect. This plant grows really tall, 20-40 cm tall stems with a round leaf at the end and if you let it it will equally grow out of shallower water.

Although humidity shall be enough through evaporation from the water, if your plants start drying at places spray them 1-2 times a day with water (preferably RO) and they should be fine.


----------



## hotweldfire (8 Jan 2012)

Thanks all. Radik and Luis, what hygros specifically would you suggest, i.e. what's the smallest?

Schruz, I saw the first post in your journal and have somehow managed to miss the rest   

What an inspirational thread. Will read properly again and come back to you with questions if that's alright.


----------



## Piece-of-fish (12 Jan 2012)

Kudos to Shruz for his work and knowledge. 
I think we are lucky in uk as humidity is higher than in rest of Europe. 
In regards of Hidros I think all would grow well, tough plants.
I am growing Araguaya very well now and will plant pinnatifida a soon.


----------



## ghostsword (13 Jan 2012)

All hygros are great at low humidity. Pinnatifida looks great as a bush.

Remember that Tropica grows all their plants emersed, so you are half way there. 

This tank is just hygros, grown on the garden, in the UK.. No misting, and during summer.


Emersed Hygro's by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


Emersed on the garden by GHOSTSWORD, on Flickr


----------

